# Chimpanzees and monkeys have entered the Stone Age



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

BBC - Earth - Chimpanzees and monkeys have entered the Stone Age


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, looks like they're finally as advanced as sea otters then:


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Guess that means they're one step closer to nuclear weapons. We need to wipe them out now while we have the chance.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

This is kinda "old" news.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Baboons have pet dogs


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

then should equality extend to chimpanzees too? equal opportunity in school and all of that, 

after all we shouldn't mistreat people due to lacking intelligence or not fitting in or having behavioural problems it would be very racist to discriminate against the chimpanzees actually they should receive welfare and subsidies and get trainee-jobs maybe as nutcrackers or to fill some other position that we must invent and which is equally important to all other positions for anything else is hierarchical and dangerous

just you wait and see what people will come up with there is much in store for the Stoneage Monkeys


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Tucken said:


> after all we shouldn't mistreat people due to lacking intelligence or not fitting in or having behavioural problems it would be very racist


So it's alright to mistreat people for those reasons? Awesome, I'll begin with you.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Animals share our pre language for music, can feel love, know if you're an enemy, and feel pain. I rejoice at the idea of the general public embracing our similarities to animals. Maybe it will give pause to human objectification/cruelty.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Spitta Andretti said:


> So it's alright to mistreat people for those reasons? Awesome, I'll begin with you.


Yessss.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Should we help chimps or any other species catch up with us? What are the implications of sharing the world with another species at the same level as us?


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Yale researchers taught monkeys to use money, monkeys came up with prostitution and bank robbery


----------

